# Amazon swords, more for pickup Euless



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

I have three large Amazon swords and two smaller Amazon swords that gotta go. They are large, so they will have to be picked up today or tomorrow. I won't be around on Friday, anyway. 

You will need a large tank for these. The large ones are 2' tall. 

Also have 2 cypress helferi and 1 anubias afzelii I no longer want.

PM me please if interested.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

pm'ed.

pending pick up to me, coming just waiting for traffic to die down.


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

Have any nano plants that look good for 15Gal please let me know too XD


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

tae you are only 15-30 depending on where in arlington you are. I can drop off some rotala, and ludwigia with josh if that helps you out. that would be a half away point.


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah that awesome,what day & what time you go so we can meet there  (my house on 76014 )
I love to see plants tanks of other people also HEHEHE


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

Just PM me, tae2610. You can pick them up tomorrow if you want. I won't be around Friday.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'm going tonight, but josh will be around tomorrow...


----------

